# Connexion impossible au réseau gnutella...



## julrou 15 (19 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous !! 

Depuis quelques jours ( une vingtaine de jours environ), il m'est impossible de me connecter sur limewire... Le problème m'était déjà arrivé : apparemment c'était un problème qui venait du fait que je permettait à limewire de se connecter au réseau dès que je le lançais. J'avais alors désactivé cette option, et ça marchait, pas trop mal ...:sleep: 

Mais là, plus aucune solution...  
Pourtant, je n'ai pas activé mon Firewall... J'ai essayé avec pratiquement tout les logiciels que j'ai pu trouver (acquisition, frostwire, edonkey, j'en oublie d'autres..) et le résultat est le même : impossible de se connecter...  

quelqu'un saurait-il me dire d'ou cela peut-il venir ??
J'en vraiment besoin pour partager des fichiers avec ma famille... 

Merci à tous

Julien


----------



## Bernard53 (19 Septembre 2006)

Et votre fournisseur d'accès Internet est ...

parce que si c'est Free allez voir par là. :rose: 

Salutations.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Septembre 2006)

Bernard53 a dit:


> Et votre fournisseur d'accès Internet est ...
> 
> parce que si c'est Free allez voir par là. :rose:
> 
> Salutations.



Merci à vous !  

un modo peut fermer ce thread.


----------

